# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  مهن وحرف سودانيه (1)

## yassirali66

*الجوله هذه المره بسوق الابيض بشمال كردفان
 التقينا فيها بالاخ
 احمد علي عبد الله
 


حقيقه اسكن حي كريمه بالابيض
متزوج ولدي من الابناء سبعه ربنا يحفظهم ويعليهم

متي التحقت بهذه المهنه؟
والله  كانت في 2003

وقبلها ماذا كنت تعمل؟
كنت عسكري بالقوات المسلحه وتقاعدت منذ2000

من الذي هداك اليها؟
الاحباب والاصدقاء كلهم يعملون بهذ المجال 






 عملك هل به مشقه؟ ومن اين تاتيك الفاكهه؟
 والله مافي عمل ساهل ابدا والمشاكل كتيره جدا في الحياه..
 الواحد قدر ما ينتج يلقي الالتزامات كتيره..كمان مشاكل الايجارات 
 وتلف بعض البضائع..
     مشكلتنا الرئيسيه في( القطع)  يعني الواحد محتاج يبيع اكبر كميه من الفاكهه
 ومرات السوق بيرحب ومرات لأ..

 اهم حاجه عندك بتكون حريص عليها في مجال العمل؟

 الميزان 
 



 ده محور عملي كلو لانو عندنا بالسودان في بعض الاصناف زي
 الموز والعنب والجوافه كلها بالكيلو وديل اكتر حاجه ماشه بالزات الموز
 يعني ممكن اكملوا اول حاجه لانو رخيص ولذيذ

 هل انت سعيد بمهنتك  هذه؟
 والله المهنه دي دايره حركة شديده ونوع من الشباب
 واتمني ان اجد عملا اخر في مقبل حياتي يتماشي 
 مع سني 
 




 كدي نخش بيك للرياضه...
 بتشجع ياتو فريق؟


 المريخ طبعا..حبيب القلب...صاحب الكاسات ولا عندكم مانع؟


 لا ياحبيب انا زاتي مريخابي ومعجب باختيارك

 ولييييييييه المريخ؟


 اول حاجه ناسو كلهم اجتماعيين وناس حبوبين
 وتاني حاجه فتحت عيوني لقيت نفسي مريخابي
 وتالت حاجه انو المريخ اسره واحده ازيدك  ولا كفايه كده؟



 هههههههه



 لاعبك المفضل؟
 عيسي صباح الخير والشراااط العجب

 اين شاهدت مباراتنا مع الهلال؟
 في التلفاز 
 


 هل كنت تتوقع فوز الزعيم؟
 والله مما نزل العجب عرفت انو احنا حنشرطهم حنشرطهم
 لانو العجب بيفرض اسلوبوا في كل الملعب..بس كنت متمني قون
 لساكواها


 لييييييييييه ساكواها بالذات؟
 داير اغيظ بيها الخدرجي الجنبي ده

 نتمني لك دوام الصحه والعافيه
  وشكرا جزيلا لك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اولا تجارة حلال الحلال لانه براعي ربه في الميزان 
ربنا يرزقه ويوسع عليه رزقه 
ثانيا صفوة وبحب المريخ بجنون 
واضح من ردوده الجميلة عن حبه للمريخ 
ثالث حاجة شكرا ليك يا عاشق متبتل في محراب المريخ 
ياسر علي نعم الصفوة فلك حياته داير في رحاب المريخ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*المشكله ياطارق انو جارو الخدرجي رشاشه
وقال الا يعملوا معاهو لقاء ذي جاروا
وما يكون في خيار وفقوس!!!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*طيب بخاطره واعمل ليه لقاء بس رسل الزريبة 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

طيب بخاطره واعمل ليه لقاء بس رسل الزريبة 



هاهاهاااااااي
اللقاء هين!!!
بس البيخش الزريبه منو؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هاهاهاااااااي
اللقاء هين!!!
بس البيخش الزريبه منو؟



رسله لرياض جنرال كبير هناك  
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اقول ليك رسل ليه بحاري يعمل معاه لقاء بخلي دكانه بهرب 
ويبقي بن على هرب 
*

----------


## ابولين

*:big:مشكور يا ابوعلي لفتة تستحق عليها الشكر والتقدير 00 دا الشغل ان تعكس للناس صور من الحياة البسيطة والمهن الشريفة والاجمل ما في الموضوع الراجل طلع صفوي احمر جمر وبحب الزعيم 0اللهم بارك لاحمد علي في تجارتة ووسع رزقة وافتح علية خزائن رحمتك وارزقة من حيث لايحتسب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 00
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اقول ليك رسل ليه بحاري يعمل معاه لقاء بخلي دكانه بهرب 
ويبقي بن على هرب 




هو ما بخلي دكانو
لكن بحاري نقه ساااكت
 يقلبو ليكم مريخابي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

رسله لرياض جنرال كبير هناك  



شكرا جزيلا عرفتا الدرب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

:big:مشكور يا ابوعلي لفتة تستحق عليها الشكر والتقدير 00 دا الشغل ان تعكس للناس صور من الحياة البسيطة والمهن الشريفة والاجمل ما في الموضوع الراجل طلع صفوي احمر جمر وبحب الزعيم 0اللهم بارك لاحمد علي في تجارتة ووسع رزقة وافتح علية خزائن رحمتك وارزقة من حيث لايحتسب آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 00



سانقل له كل هذه الكلمات الرقيقه00
بل من اجلك ساحمل له اللابتوب00
اصيل ياابو لين00 وييين تلفوناااتك
*

----------


## ابولين

*0انت ما زول اصيل وبتعرف الاصول ربنا يوفقك واديك العافية ويطرح البركة في زريتك 00والله يا ابو علي ضغط في الشغل دا الشغلني عن الاتصال000 لك العتبي حتي ترضي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

0انت ما زول اصيل وبتعرف الاصول ربنا يوفقك واديك العافية ويطرح البركة في زريتك 00والله يا ابو علي ضغط في الشغل دا الشغلني عن الاتصال000 لك العتبي حتي ترضي



عارف ياابولين00بس بحب اشاغلك:wrd:
                        	*

----------

